# Second Skin Spl Tiles, Bye Bye Floor Pan Resonance!



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

So I was one of the lucky ones that won the free 40 Pack of SPL tiles on here a few weeks back. I have had a nasty floor resonance since I put some mid bass in the car, but have never got around to correcting the problem. So along came Ant and his promotion for forum members, so I jumped on it and got lucky


My first impression? Holy **** these are some heavy duty sheets of sound deadening. The foil (or is it mylar?) layer is extremely thick, but very easy to form around the contours of the floor pan. The adhesve is very strong, and grips curves very very well.


Unfortunately, I wasnt able to strip out my interior for this, but since the resonance issues were coming from the floors in front of and behind the front seats I was able to do this by pulling the carpet up and working like that.

heres the car














The resonance I had in front of the passenger seat was the worst, and it is still slightly present unfortunately. The good news is, is that after applying about 7 sheets to the passenger front floor pan I cannot hear the resonance with the carpet back down, so it worked very well. The noises that came from my floor was very very irritating, it was almost a ringing sound that happened any time I got up to about 65 or so. The SPL tiles completely fixed that issue, and reduced the resonance from the sub and mid bass to a level that i can definately live with.

So, on to the pictures.









Heres the driver side floorboard before cleaning and installation. By striking the bare metal with my hands i would get a nasty resonance that would last for several seconds, no exaggeration. 




























Heres the reason I had the time to do this. My little one had to leave daycare due to her having some pinkeye, so she wanted to go outside, so I put her to work throwing trash away. After installing the deadener over here I was shocked at the reduction I had in resonance. It was alomost dead to the ears when I hit it, so this is definately looking good.


heres some pics of the passenger side. For some reason the resonance over here was much worse, and is still slightly present. I added almost ten sheets to this side, but I was quickly approaching the point of ridiculously dimishing returns. Its probably a loose pinch weld somewhere, so I decided to save my efforts for elsewhere.

The resonance was significantly decreased however, and was inaudible with the carpet back down.


















Here is the rear driverside floor, didnt need much here, it was pretty dead already, but three pices, two on the floor and one of the transmission tunnel side made a noticable improvement.









This picture is to show how flexible this stuff is, even though it is so thick. You can see how well it follows the dips and ridges of the corrugated floor pan.









So, long story short, I like this stuff. Very thick, very effective, very affordable, and very easy to work with, in spit of its thickness. I have used several other types of deadener. I have some second skin sludge, some elemental designs edead v2, as well as their liquid stuff, some fatmat, some rammat, and some peal and seal. This i my favorite. The small size of the tiles along with the good adhesive and the massive thickness makes these a very good option, especially with floorboards and roofs. It may be a little more difficult to use on doors, because it is so thick it may not bend well on the more extreme angles found on doors.

All in all a good product, and it doesnt take a lot to do a lot, due to the mass in the small package available here.

Two thumbs up.


Also, be careful when using it. I cut the **** out of my finger on the foil layer.


----------

